
Zed Shaw Puts the Smack Down on the Rails Community [2008] - lobo_tuerto
https://techcrunch.com/2008/01/01/zed-shaw-puts-the-smack-down-on-the-rails-community/
======
pinewurst
[http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/ruby/rails/is-a-
ghetto](http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/ruby/rails/is-a-ghetto)

